# Help keeping locust alive



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just ordered my locust by bulk as im fed up with paying £3 for boxes which barely have 10 locust in. What should i keep all the locust im buying in? Im thinking of buying a big plastic box.

What substrate should i put in the box? What do locust eat apart from vegetables? Any help as to making these locusts last i would be very grateful.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Hiya George : victory:

The big plastic box would be ok, but you will need to have plenty of ventilation to stop condensation....too much of that will kill them off. I use oat bran as substrate, they love eating that lol Locusts will eat bits of fruit too, but that made too much condensation in my tank so I just stick to veg, spring greens, spinach, grass and dandelion.

Ps...dont forget a heat mat to keep them warm :2thumb:


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> I just ordered my locust by bulk as im fed up with paying £3 for boxes which barely have 10 locust in. What should i keep all the locust im buying in? Im thinking of buying a big plastic box.
> 
> What substrate should i put in the box? What do locust eat apart from vegetables? Any help as to making these locusts last i would be very grateful.


I use a large cricket keeper at the moment (without the tubes) the locusts usually come with a folded egg carton which fits straight in just make sure you've got hold of both sides when you pull it out the bag, once thats in put the lid on straight away or they'll be jumping everywhere, then pop the stays through hole in the top. I line the bath with newspaper and transfer them in there. I get a few dead ones but not that many. I feed them fresh dandelions every day, free food is always good lol they also get bit of what ever greens the beardies are having that day as well. Think I'll give the oat bran substrate a go too. 

Hope this helps


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

try a small about of apple in there


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

ideally a small exo terra will keep them happy as they can climb around. Use a heat lamp as opposed to a het mat. I feed mine with washed spring greens (always wash their fruit & veg to remove any insecticide - 100 dead locusts overnight isnt a happy feeling).

Theres a brilliant thread here on keeping locusts happy. If you dont want to breed, simply dont offer the laying jars. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html


----------

